# CB



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Spellbound and Phoenix bowl opened this am..... Things are looking. Better here..... If you like steep mank, we're in business.....ps, we have some of the softest rock in the state!!!!!! Milozadik420cb


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Teocalli is where it's at! Supposedly it has been open for a couple of weeks, but it has even better snow than Spellbound. CB has some steep stuff!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

My skis might disagree with soft rock. We hit CB last weekend. North face is a little crusty in comparison to high lift/teo bowls but it's as good as it gets for lift access.


----------

